
Representing a complex line with fewer points in a visually proper way - lelf
https://thenewstack.io/the-algorithm-that-ties-together-google-maps-and-influxdatas-giraffe/
======
jaytaylor
I saw "RDP" and immediately thought: "Remote Desktop Protocol".

In this case RDP stands for something more interesting: "Ramer-Douglas-Peucker
Algorithm".

The Ramer–Douglas–Peucker algorithm, also known as the Douglas–Peucker
algorithm and iterative end-point fit algorithm, is an algorithm that
decimates a curve composed of line segments to a similar curve with fewer
points.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramer-Douglas-
Peucker_algorith...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramer-Douglas-
Peucker_algorithm)

~~~
dang
We originally changed the article's title to "The RDP algorithm represents a
complex line with fewer points", but if RDP is misleading, we can drop that
and fit in the rest of the article's own summary. (The reason not for using
the original title in the first place is that it's a bit too baity. This is in
the site guidelines: " _Please use the original title, unless it is misleading
or linkbait; don 't editorialize._")

------
marsokod
I used this algorithm to display satellite telemetry in a faster way. However,
this was only reducing the amount of point by 10: that's great but not game
changing

